# spsp



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

come on guys.... whats biting? 😆


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

went by Saturday, saw a solid 10 people out there. I watched for a while n saw NOTHING.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I have high hopes but if you've been watching the broader fishery and discussions from people up and down the coast there aren't a lot of fish out there. I know most of you know this but please use circle hooks, heavy gear to get the fish in quickly, and aim to get them back in the water in less than 30 seconds. Good luck out there!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

sand flea said:


> I have high hopes but if you've been watching the broader fishery and discussions from people up and down the coast there aren't a lot of fish out there. I know most of you know this but please use circle hooks, heavy gear to get the fish in quickly, and aim to get them back in the water in less than 30 seconds. Good luck out there!


Hard to take a pic in 30 secs.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

Water is slow to warm this year again, but at least it appears that the bay and northern ocean side will come up to temp together. Everything ran up the Bay last year and nothing really ventured up the coast due to the lower water temps that never seemed to leave the northern beaches. My guess is its going to take a few more cycles to get things back to a more favorable migration... just my 2 cents


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

thank you guys for kind responses. I thought everybody was busy catching cows. I was there last Friday and it was somewhat fishy.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Saw a couple guys out there Sat as I was coming back over bridge. Very determined guys it was fricking freezing out there.


----------



## cryptotek (Jan 20, 2014)

I fished from my kayak just south of the bay bridge at spsp. Fished from 4pm to 6pm and caught one striper in the 36 to 38 inch range (tape measure was flailing around). About 17ft of water. Nothing was shallow at spsp. Caught him on. Berkely ripple shad, 4 inch.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Went out this aft to spsp. Wind was so strong in my face I couldnt do a thing. 

Got bloods from strangler's, wish I had looked them over. Entire bag was dead and some were social you can't thread on a hook.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

kurazy kracka said:


> Went out this aft to spsp. Wind was so strong in my face I couldnt do a thing.
> 
> Got bloods from strangler's, wish I had looked them over. Entire bag was dead and some were social you can't thread on a hook.


That is terrible. Usually the early season bloodworms are some of the biggest of the year.

John


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

*so small. But yall knew what I meant. $12 for trash. I did get a bag 2 weeks ago at Walmart near PLO and they were real beefy.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

cryptotek said:


> I fished from my kayak just south of the bay bridge at spsp. Fished from 4pm to 6pm and caught one striper in the 36 to 38 inch range (tape measure was flailing around). About 17ft of water. Nothing was shallow at spsp. Caught him on. Berkely ripple shad, 4 inch.


For those on a kayak, do you know how deep the water is 100 yds from the beach at SPSP? I've always been curious to know. I can't imagine it being that deep.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

cryptotek said:


> I fished from my kayak just south of the bay bridge at spsp. Fished from 4pm to 6pm and caught one striper in the 36 to 38 inch range (tape measure was flailing around). About 17ft of water. Nothing was shallow at spsp. Caught him on. Berkely ripple shad, 4 inch.


17ft of water is still relatively shallow compared to the channels of the bay. This is a sign that I can start working my Severn shoreline areas.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice fish! At 100yds from beach it's only 8' at most I've checked with my ff from my kayak many times.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Espresso said:


> For those on a kayak, do you know how deep the water is 100 yds from the beach at SPSP? I've always been curious to know. I can't imagine it being that deep.


Here ya go: http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/12282.shtml

Not very deep.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

I hate those social bloodworms, to much talk and not enough catching fish!


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Gale Warnings posted for Saturday on the Bay til noon.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

bloodworms from Anglers were like that, all dead and soft, last week as well. where else do you guys go for fresh bloodworms around spsp?


----------



## FishingKid (Nov 7, 2011)

7/11 before you cross the Severn river bridge I'm not sure of the quality though


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

Got some from Walmart not the best but better than anglers but cost more at 12 bucks.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Picked up from cheverly's. $12 bucks but they are fat,juicy, and fresh!


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah i want to get my baits from cheverly but its 20min additional minutes of driving.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

45 min for me nasty ones work fine.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I picked up extra.


----------



## 1thofa87 (Jul 23, 2011)

You guys ever salt your unused ones. I'd read about it last year and it worked great!


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

kurazy kracka said:


> *so small. But yall knew what I meant. $12 for trash. I did get a bag 2 weeks ago at Walmart near PLO and they were real beefy.



We all know it's not the size of the worm that catches fish lol.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

gpwf20c said:


> We all know it's not the size of the worm that catches fish lol.


You could always try http://www.bloodwormdepot.com/index.html but the least you can order is 50 bloodworms. Maybe place an order for a group for opening day??


----------

